# Ideas/advice for a Chinook helicopter built around handicap!



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

Anything is possible. One idea comes to mind off the top of my head. Perhaps you could use a 55 gal. plastic drum and do your build around that. They are easy to cut and you can heat them with a heat gun or blow dryer, rotors could be made of that plastic stuff they use for signs. Where are you located? I have a couple of the drums left over from a bi-plane project I'm doing for my kids.


----------



## ehadre (Oct 14, 2011)

That's actually a great idea, I've kinda gotten myself stuck on cardboard and chicken wire  Thanks so much for the offer but I live in Savannah.. Maybe feed or farm equipment stores might have them? I'm not really sure what all is stored in those.

Now what kind of plastic were you talking about for the rotors? What kind of signs?


Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Highball (May 26, 2008)

The rotors are probably these easiest of this build. You can go to any hobby store that sells RC helicopters and buy the rotors and blades. That way you could make them spin. I have a helicopter with a 3 foot rotor span, that would be big enough for a chinook. Then call up any large print shop in the area and see if they print on styrene. The sheets I print on are 28"x40" and are .030 -.040 thick. you could use them to skin a PVC frame and a heat gun would help you create the curves of the chinook. Also try any home DIY stores they may have something like it. You could also attach a plywood base with wheels on it to the rear of the chair. That way his grandkids could jump out of his helicopter.You could add LED lights to it if you have time. Just off the top of my head.


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

I just looked at Craigslist for your area. There is a listing under "Food Grade Barrels". His prices are pretty reasonable if that is the route you choose to go. Arts and crafts stores are a good source for supplys as well, I've seen some kind of foam posterboard that may work for your rotors. This thing has the potential to end up pretty big. If you built it out of two barrels end to end they could be joined in the middle so one could be slid in from the front and the other slid in from the back and screwed together. Is this going to be used for going tot'ing? Since your dad can't quite fit into his flight suit any more, what size would you require for him? I work at a Naval Air Station and I'm sure I could secure one for him.


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

How about something like this?


----------



## ehadre (Oct 14, 2011)

Holy crap! That is such a fantastic idea! I love it! That would amazing if I could pull that off.
There would be plenty room for his feet and his arm controls would be under the lip!

The clam shell idea would be great for ease of attaching/removing and sounds like it would be real secure. I would love for it to be used for tot'ing, and it would really make his night (I have somehow managed to keep this a secret). A lot of my initial ideas seemed to get too big and unwieldy. I kept trying to put him in the cabin and I love the idea of putting a Chinook around him, it also solves my problem of what to do with the forward rotor. The shape might also go well with kind of stubbier looking rotors and would make navigation easier.

One reason he couldn't wear his old flight suit is that hes gotten a pretty good pot belly goin' on now  Do they make XXL flight suits? The other is that there is no way to get him in a one-piece anything. Maybe if I removed the bottom half? Is there such thing as a 2 piece flight suit? I know we still have all of his velcro patches so that might help something else _look_ light a flight suit.

The red pepper barrels look like they might do the trick nicely, thanks for the info! 

@ Highball, you mean print the styrene with say realistic textures of the Chinook's body and then adhere that to a shaped frame? That would make it look incredible with so much detail. I like the LED lights, they would be easy to put really anywhere and i could get bright enough ones to double as safety costume lights. I would like to add some way to pull the kids along. We do have one of those newer plastic radio flyers that I could build around but it might be easier to build one out of plywood like you suggested. Maybe a little Humvee? Ahh, focus - helicopter first!

So many great ideas! It helped me recruit my brother for this project which is good cause I could use the extra labor - 2 weeks!


THANKS!


----------



## JordanEDunston7789 (Oct 9, 2011)

chili said:


> Anything is possible. One idea comes to mind off the top of my head. Perhaps you could use a 55 gal. plastic drum and do your build around that. They are easy to cut and you can heat them with a heat gun or blow dryer, rotors could be made of that plastic stuff they use for signs. Where are you located? I have a couple of the drums left over from a bi-plane project I'm doing for my kids.


100% agree with you.


----------



## chili (Oct 11, 2011)

Sounds like you're fired up and ready to go.  I was thinking about the engines, metal collinders on the front with something like bleach bottles going back from there and another bottle cut and turned around or maybe a funnel for the rear piece. Instead of a flight suit, perhaps a flight jacket would be easier to wear not to mention keep him warm as well. Can't wait to see some build pics.


----------



## ehadre (Oct 14, 2011)

I sure am, this is one of my first and definitely my biggest attempt. I really hope it goes well although I know he'll be happy with just the idea in general. 

I was actually trying to think of engine ideas and as I type my mother is looking for his old flight jacket  

Thanks!!


----------

